# Star Wars Force Unleashed NOT FOR PC!!!! :(



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

HOW HOW HOW!!!!! I MEAN DAMN!!! FIRST CALL OF DUTY BETRAYS PC AND NOT LUCAS ARTS DOES TOO!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!

I MEAN COME ON!! NEXT GEN MY BUTT!!!! ITS COMING OUT FOR PS2 AND DS!! SO WHY NOT PC!!!!.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sry i abused my posting powers......... keep this post updated or something... just in case it does come out for pc...... after all kotor 1 and 2 came out for consoles first and then for pc....................


----------



## jakesp (Aug 4, 2004)

I agree, it's ridiculous. Especially since a top-of-the-range PC will eat even the PS3 for breakfast. Not happy


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I won't worry about that as it is a part of saling strategy from computer games companies.

I give you an example : Fable - The Lost Chapters was released December 2005 for XBOX and the PC version was released nearly one year later with more quests.

Also, don't forget Microsoft has just officialy released Vista : I guess that software companies are living a time of transition to the new OS.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

...... can my computer even handle vista?? lol.... all i know that my video card supports it cause thats what it said on the box.. i dont know about the rest of my PC.... and i heard vista is gonna use a LOT more CPU resources because it encrypts all information for safety or something.. and its not just regular simple encryptions.. its real government type code stuff, so the CPU has to decode the information as well as use it regularly which is a big CPU drain..


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Chicon said:


> I won't worry about that as it is a part of saling strategy from computer games companies.
> 
> I give you an example : Fable - The Lost Chapters was released December 2005 for XBOX and the PC version was released nearly one year later with more quests.
> 
> Also, don't forget Microsoft has just officialy released Vista : I guess that software companies are living a time of transition to the new OS.


 i hope youre right



jakesp said:


> I agree, it's ridiculous. Especially since a top-of-the-range PC will eat even the PS3 for breakfast. Not happy


especially with the 8000 series out.


----------



## cwby74 (Jan 26, 2007)

the last i heard just recently was kotor 3 should be out on pc by this july or august of this year


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Kotor 3 Omg!!!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's because of the release of Vista... it's Microsoft's fault. Make sure to send hate emails.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

i dont wan to upgrade to vista... it hogs way more cpu because it encrypts all the information... and its A SPY PROGRAM FOR THE FBI !!! AHHH


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

PEP said:


> i dont wan to upgrade to vista... it hogs way more cpu because it encrypts all the information... and its A SPY PROGRAM FOR THE FBI !!! AHHH


you're absolutely right. It's a complete waste.

Vista = spyware


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

lol i finally figured out who your avatar guy was.... is that from CSI?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

PEP said:


> lol i finally figured out who your avatar guy was.... is that from CSI?


yes.. he's Horatio Caine


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

SO... any news yet?? release dates and such??


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

i heard that microsoft is fixing vista, and they might release service pack 1


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ACA529 said:


> pep said:
> 
> 
> > i dont wan to upgrade to vista... it hogs way more cpu because it encrypts all the information... and its A SPY PROGRAM FOR THE FBI !!! AHHH
> ...


talk about paranoia... although if you are doing illegal stuff... you should be 

Vista is a big hassle with its security... hate that thing


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Couriant said:


> talk about paranoia... although if you are doing illegal stuff... you should be
> 
> Vista is a big hassle with its security... hate that thing


 I disable UAC and defender. Other than that Tidus, I run her as shipped. 

Now, if I were into "Illegal" activities maybe the enhanced DRM might concern me. I know you, and I know you are straight up. :up: I don't let any of Vista's security bother me. If I don't want it or need it..............I disable it.

Spyware my wazoo.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

The PC is the ultimate gaming environment, I think that is true. 

Problem is its too expensive to develop a blockbuster these days. The increase in technology has increased the curve. It means games take longer to develop and require more staff to churn it out in a reasonable timeframe. 

Except DNF.  

The PC means an unstable hardware platform. Too many variables between systems and configurations. Means more stuff that can go wrong - risk on top of initial cost.  

Thats the developer level. Then theres the publisher level. They do the actual marketing and PR, plus distribution. Normally they also fund most of the project and dictate timelines of withdrawal. I mean, uh...release dates!

Bottom line is production, because the company as whole isn't in the business of making great games - they're in the business of making money! Producing capital!  

So we come back to the initial problem - Why PC exclusives become console-only and multi platform releases.

Because console games sell to a wider audience on a more predictable, standardized platform.

Fortunately, the PC and the console are also becoming more and more alike in functionality.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> I disable UAC and defender. Other than that Tidus, I run her as shipped.
> 
> Now, if I were into "Illegal" activities maybe the enhanced DRM might concern me. I know you, and I know you are straight up. :up: I don't let any of Vista's security bother me. If I don't want it or need it..............I disable it.
> 
> Spyware my wazoo.


not that straight up  well, only for.. *ahem* educational purposes. 

I ended up disabling it too... was too tired being asked the same dumb question.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the game will come to PC...as a port or not...it will be ther

and yeh well over thetop security will hinder alot of activity...isnt it annoying when your playin a game and the security stops u half way through??


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

as close as console will get to pc... consoles will always have only one specific configuration...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well yeh, which means that as games progress, the hardware stays the same...and thats why console gamers will forever be buying complete new machines to keep up....PCs are nice and configurable, and you can buy them bit by bit to save money


----------



## odrasil (Jul 21, 2007)

We still can keep the faith..... remember, remember Gear Of War (XBOX Exclusive)

Lisardo


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

WRONG!!
i just heard its coming to PC !!!
now i can finally try it out..


----------



## odrasil (Jul 21, 2007)

What I mean is that Gears Of War was an XBox Exclusive and now is gonna be a Game For Windows...... stuff


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

lol oh...


by the way 

NEW FORCE UNLEASHED TRAILER IS OUT!! go watch it !!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

BlooChoo said:


> well yeh, which means that as games progress, the hardware stays the same...and thats why console gamers will forever be buying complete new machines to keep up....PCs are nice and configurable, and you can buy them bit by bit to save money


True, but at least you don't have to worry about having installation issues 

Anyways, my PS2 is still going strong after 6 years. The PS was strong for 10.

Seems like you need to upgrade your machine every couple of years... add that up and that's a cost of a newest console.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yep...thats true...PS2 is still out selling the PS3 which makes me laugh...maybe the george foreman styling of the ps3 puts some people off


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe some people are just smart and are waiting for prices to drop..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PEP said:


> Maybe some people are just smart and are waiting for prices to drop..


that might be the case. Blu-ray is still in diapers and SONY I believe is trying to work out kinks, so waiting a year for christmas is what people are doing.

Would be interesting to see if the PS3 will follow suit to it's predecessors in terms of units sold.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe...

Say I heard Microsoft is making a new console, any news on that?


----------



## NathanSpencer (Jun 2, 2008)

We should get EVERYONE to visit this URL and sign a petition to get it on PC. I want it on PC something fierce.

http://www.petitiononline.com/g5d4iu5f/


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i agree..this petition needs to be signed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

signed..


----------

